# Im in big dilemma valeting & detailing



## kordun (Sep 4, 2010)

Im in big dilemma 

I’ve been doing valeting few years and year ago i did a detailing course and since then im offering detailing as well . I did few high profile cars(Rolls Royce, Ferrari, Astons, Bentleys) with excellent results 
My website is only showing valeting service/prices and includes “valeting” in the name. 
My question is: do i make a new website which will have valeting and detailing together (page for valeting and page for detailing) or do i keep detailing completely separate and make new site just for detailing?

I know many of you here do both(valeting/detailing) and have valeting and detailing on one website but i just cant decide

Comments/suggestions welcome


----------



## Tweak (Sep 17, 2010)

Can you really justify running costs of 2 websites?
Plus the effort of updating 2 websites and whatnot.
Why not make a new one without the word valeting in the address (just because personally I think it would look better for prospective customers) and then have the old site redirect traffic to the new site?


----------



## kordun (Sep 4, 2010)

I don’t have any cost regarding the website as my brother runs IT business so he does all this for me, yes i do like idea of one website without valeting name


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

but then wont you be turning bread and butter work away as people will image a expensive service when they want a 30-50 pound job ?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

i would have one website.. with a nice front page, with two designs/photos with company logo, one that says valeting and one that says detailing.. then they can choose which one they want..

not sure it makes a lot of difference if valeting is in the name.
and tbh changing your name could lose what rep you have so far.. 

say i said to someone "xxxxxxx xxxxxxx valeting do a great job" they search for them, and find nothing.. so no bookings for you..

you could add detailing to the name... ie "craigqq valeting & detailing"


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

CraigQQ said:


> i would have one website.. with a nice front page, with two designs/photos with company logo, one that says valeting and one that says detailing.. then they can choose which one they want..


Agreed :thumb:


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

I have both on mine, works very well!


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

Stick a big banner on your current site saying it will be updated to reflect the full range \ expansion of your business, coming soon etc, etc.

Leave it like that for 6 to 8 weeks then bang in your new site to replace the old one.

Seamless transfer, no hassle.

If you run 2 websites one will soon not get the updates it requires. Stick to one site imo.


----------



## kordun (Sep 4, 2010)

My current plan is to have a new website which will include valeting and detailing. Old site will be live as well and will either redirect to new one or will say visit our new website


----------



## Dohnut (Feb 4, 2011)

If you do go with one site make sure you forward all traffic from your old domain, and also on the new site add lots of meta tags with the old name so when the search engines crawl the site it will pick up the keywords.

Also a good idea is to create a welcome page or similar so that when the site is redirected to the new site, it gives the visitor a bit of info as to why and you have rebranded or whatever so they don't think it is a hijacked page taking them to a completely different site. 

edit: just read post above d'oh. I'd go with a redirect rather than a 'please visit...' or at least put on an out-forward after x seconds with a "we have moved" message.


----------



## kordun (Sep 4, 2010)

If i redirect to new website how long will that last for? Someone said redirection lasts for 3 months and then old website just disappears. Is that correct?


----------



## Dohnut (Feb 4, 2011)

It will last as long as the old domain name is valid and the hosting package is being paid for. You would ideally let it run for a good few months assuming you do get a number of visitors to justify the cost, or drop the hosting package down to the bare minimum package to provide bandwidth to serve the requests.

A whois check should tell you when the domain is due to expire if you don't already know, and depending on what hosting you go with you can also have the option of serving the old site off the new host if you can change the DNS records of the old site to point to the new site and not need to worry about 2 hosting packages. If someone does this for you, they will know what to do.


----------



## kordun (Sep 4, 2010)

thank you guys


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

If someone is looking for a detailer I think it would put them off if you branded yourself as a valeter. There is a perception, rightly or wrongly, that valeting is a low quality service. A prospective customer who understands what detailing is all about might not give you a second glance - I can only speak for myself but I would avoid you as a result of your company name. No disrespect meant!

The flip side is that people looking for valeting services might perceive you as too expensive if you pitched yourself as a detailer, although people looking for valeting services probably don't know what detailing is anyway!

I guess your answer should be driven by exactly what your core business is. What impression do you want to give your customers? Are you a valeter offering detailing/correction services? Or a detailer offering valeting services?

Just my opinion.....which probably doesn't help!!


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

Most people won't really know what either term is. IMO 99% of customers are just looking to have their car _cleaned_.

I wouldn't get to worried about what name you use to call car cleaning. If someone wants their interior cleaning for example, do you do a half job and says that's OK it's only a 'valet', or a good job and say it's a 'detail'. It doesn't make any sense.

At the end of the day a car is either clean or it isn't (good or bad job) it has nothing, or should have nothing to do with the terminology used.

What does a 'detail' offer over a full/complete 'valet' anyway? Clay bar? Wax instead of all AIO? Paint work renovation/resurfacing? Why not just call a spade a spade and advertise these things as extras or as a complete package cleaning/protection package.


----------



## kordun (Sep 4, 2010)

Thank you guys for all your comments. I’ve decided not change a name(for now) but to have new, modern website which will have both valeting and detailing services included. In the future i might built another website just for detailing but for now ill keep it all together


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I use both and it works just fine for me


----------

